# Space Buddies - Free Cinema Tickets



## Smashbox (18 Feb 2009)

Space Buddies 
Sunday at 11am 
March 1st 
Cineworld, Dublin

Code : 217166

Website : [broken link removed]

Same thing as Benj. Button I posted previously.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (19 Feb 2009)

thanks Smashbox.
just got me 2.  bigjoe_dub_lite will be over the moon,  he loves the films.


----------



## Smashbox (19 Feb 2009)

Thanks Bigjoe.. I was beginning to wonder if ANYONE took up this offer with the lack of replies.


----------



## Guest128 (19 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Thanks Bigjoe.. I was beginning to wonder if ANYONE took up this offer with the lack of replies.



Its a bit early on a Sunday for me!


----------



## Smashbox (19 Feb 2009)

Flanders, you waster. 11am!


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Feb 2009)

I subscribed to this for the last one, but got no notifications.


----------



## Smashbox (19 Feb 2009)

Oh right, perhaps you should email them?


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Feb 2009)

Do you get e-mails if you register with the site?  I haven't received any mails since 'The Curious Case of Benjamin Button' (I'm glad the tickets were free).


----------



## Smashbox (19 Feb 2009)

I got a mail letting me know about these ones.. I figured thats what happens!


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Feb 2009)

CCOVICH said:


> Do you get e-mails if you register with the site? I haven't received any mails since 'The Curious Case of Benjamin Button' (I'm glad the tickets were free).


 
I didn't get any after that anyway.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (20 Feb 2009)

i got no emails after I registered the last time.  this time I just put in the code that smashbox gave and it asked me to sign in.  i did with the credentials that i used the last time to register.  as soon as i did that my ticket was on the screen to print.  i'm hoping that I will receive more emails now.
free is good.


----------



## Guest128 (20 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Flanders, you waster. 11am!



There's an 11AM at weekends as well?


----------



## Smashbox (20 Feb 2009)

You mustn't have kids/neighbours/pets!


----------



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

Still tickets left for this freebie if anyones interested. 

This Sunday at 11am.


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Feb 2009)

Still gives me...


> Unfortunately this screening is now full.
> However, please ensure that you keep your details up to date and we will keep you informed of future screenings we think will be of interest to you.
> 
> or
> ...


----------



## Smashbox (27 Feb 2009)

Albacore, are you looking for tickets? I got two in case anyone wanted them - I won't be going.


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Feb 2009)

Love them cheers. I'll PM you my details.


----------



## Smashbox (27 Feb 2009)

Just waiting on your email address.. hope you enjoy it!


----------



## bigjoe_dub (2 Mar 2009)

went along and enjoyed.  cinema was half empty.  no one took my printed out ticket so they will not know i attented.  may email them just in case you stand a better chance of getting tickets in the future.


----------



## eeyore2502 (2 Mar 2009)

Thanks, kids really loved it!


----------



## bigjoe_dub (2 Mar 2009)

got an email with a suvey to complete.  duly done.
here's hoping for more freebies.


----------



## Smashbox (2 Mar 2009)

Glad you two liked it!


----------

